# Being a tree for walks....help



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get a harness for Davis. If you dont want to get the gentle leader (some people dont like them) there are other kinds that will help with the pulling. From what I have seen on Victoria Stilwell (It's Me or the Dog) she turns around when the dog starts to pull even if it means turning around all the time. Soon the dog starts to get it. But since you have signed up with a Petsmart class they should have some information for you.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We cured a lot of that when we put on the training (pinch) collar recommended by our trainer. We let the trainer put it on the first time and walked her around the facility. It was like a switch. It truly helps with the pulling, etc. I wouldn't use it without guidance from someone familar with it, but it does work when used correctly. And reagrdless of how it looks, its not inhumane or painful. Do some internet research and see. 

Having recommended it, just to let you know there are very strong feelings on using certain collars, etc on the forum. Not everyone agrees with them. We found the training collar (pinch, prong, etc) works. Certainly better then being tugged, pulled over or having a dog snatch the leash out of your hands and getting loose.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It takes a lot longer than 3 weeks to train leash manners in a dog that age. You just have to be patient. But I would recommend the Gentle Leader if you really want results sooner.

Why don't you want to try a different collar or lead?


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

You've got a dog that's been allowed to pull for 18 months. It's going to take a lot more than three weeks to learn leash manners. 

I understand not wanting to use a harness or head collar, but it's going to take longer to fix the problem without using one. There is nothing wrong with going this route. I've never used one as a long term solution. I've started to fade them ASAP when I have used them. 

You need to correct the sniffing when you stand like a tree. Allowing him to sniff is a self rewarding behavior. 

Make sure you're working with a trainer that is willing to listen to your concerns and work with you and doesn't have a one size fits all approach to training.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, this is JMHO, but I am not a fan of the tree method. I think if you stop and your dog is still pulling and acting up and you are being passive and ignoring it until he settles down--well, passive=permissive.

Getting a special collar may be your best friend--if nothing else to use it on days when you know you just don't feel up to training and being consistent but the dog needs to be walked. When used properly, head collars, no-pull harnesses, and prongs can all be good aids (as long as the dog truly does not pull into any of them).


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

*I wasn't expecting him to walk on a leash perfectly*

in just 3 weeks. Was just giving a reference to let others know how long we have had him.

We will probably get a pinch style leash and then faze that out over time.

I have started changing directions when he pulls and that works better than the "TREE" method.

How do you keep your dog from sniffing? I never thought of it as a reward. I always thought it was just instinctual.

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

I don't like the "Standing like a tree" either. I am a professional pet sitter and have walked many dogs from small to tall and by far the best way to stop pulling is, when the dog starts to pull, I do a quick about face and walk the opposite direction. Do NOT say anything to your dog just do an abrupt "About face" and walk the opposite direction. For the first few days you may walk about 10 feet (or less) in one direction before turning and walking the opposite direction. It does work.

I do not like harnesses because they encourage the dog to pull. The dogs that pull the sleds in Alaska have harnesses and pull all the time. 

Goldens are smart dogs and will learn quickly NOT to pull using this method.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Whatever "tool" you use, it will be difficult to wean off of w/o implementing an actual training program to go with it.

My clients who feed half the dog's ration of kibble, by hand, while on walks, have nice head-up, loose leash walking dogs. When the meal comes from your hand, it's a great reason for the dog to keep his head up. 

Also, keep in mind that loose leash walking takes a LOOOOONG time to perfect!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie pulls also. Ive been trying the tree method and it isnt working. Im looking into training collars and the pinch collars.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

FlyingQuizini, I just noticed 2 mornings ago that I could feed him his kibble as reward for listening to my commands. I don't have to buy expensive, fatty treats! I think I will continue this, seems to be really helping.


----------

